# When will my mare foal?



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

This past Thanksgiving my boyfriend and I recieved an urgent call from a friend of ours asking us if we could take on their horses. Both the parents in the house were working and the children (oldest being 12 and youngest being 2) were not feeding or watering the 2 horses in question. We had been around both of the horses a time or two and we did not want to see either of them started or dehidrated more than they were so we rushed the 50 miles with the horse trailer and our stud to go get them without question. We brought them back and did what needed to be done to get the horses healthy again and are now healthier than ever, and very beautiful horses. I must say right here that I have not had any expiernce with horses in my life up until about a year ago. I do a lot of research so that I can do what needs to be done to take care of all 5 of our horses. They are well taken care of! We were told that there was a chance that the mare may be pregnant. As time went on we quickly learned that she was infact pregnant. I have still been doing the research, but expanded my research onto pregnant mares. I think she may foal out soon, and even with the research I have done I still feel like I do not know all that I need to watch for or what I need to do. I realize that some of you may not agree with any of this, and for that I understand that. I am looking for any advice that I can get on this topic. I appreciate all the help. Thank you and God bless!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

When was she last bred? It'd give us at least an idea and a timeline.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I think your best bet in this case is to get the vet out and have her palpitated. The vet will be able to give you a better idea of when she might be due.

I hope that all horses in question that are male and intact have since been gelded? You mentioned that you're new to horses, but have a stud. I don't mean to be rude, but that doesn't seem like a good combo, to me. :shock:


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

I do not know when she was last bred. She is quite large now and her (sorry I don't know exactly what it's called) milk sack is getting very big too. I have not noticed any waxing yet though. Where the side of her stomach meets her back leg it looks like she is getting skinny now. The past month she hasn't been doing a lot of walking, just kind of slowing walking, except the past 2 days, and every time I check on her she runs a lot now. I don't know if that means anything at all, but those are the biggest changes I have seen in the past month or so.


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I think your best bet in this case is to get the vet out and have her palpitated. The vet will be able to give you a better idea of when she might be due.
> 
> I hope that all horses in question that are male and intact have since been gelded? You mentioned that you're new to horses, but have a stud. I don't mean to be rude, but that doesn't seem like a good combo, to me. :shock:


Both of the ''grown'' horses have been gelded yes. I have a yearling that has not been gelded, and my boyfriend does not want him gelded. I should mention that my boyfriend knows quite a bit about horses, he's been a horse rancher, he's broke horses, and has taken care of horses all his life. The only thing he doesn't really about is foaling. That was the females jobs in his family. I am not offened at all by your concerns and I do not take it as being rude and I don't take it wrong.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Good good. Just making sure, as beginners and studs rarely end well.

Honestly, I would get the vet out to check your mare. Some mares will bag up a month or two in advance of foaling. Others won't bag up until a week or two before they foal. 

Do you have any pics of her, by chance?

Also, because I failed to do it in my first post...welcome to HorseForum!


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

DaiziMae said:


> This past Thanksgiving my boyfriend and I recieved an urgent call from a friend of ours asking us if we could take on their horses. Both the parents in the house were working and the children (oldest being 12 and youngest being 2) were not feeding or watering the 2 horses in question. We had been around both of the horses a time or two and we did not want to see either of them started or dehidrated more than they were so we rushed the 50 miles with the horse trailer and our stud to go get them without question. We brought them back and did what needed to be done to get the horses healthy again and are now healthier than ever, and very beautiful horses. I must say right here that I have not had any expiernce with horses in my life up until about a year ago. I do a lot of research so that I can do what needs to be done to take care of all 5 of our horses. They are well taken care of! We were told that there was a chance that the mare may be pregnant. As time went on we quickly learned that she was infact pregnant. I have still been doing the research, but expanded my research onto pregnant mares. I think she may foal out soon, and even with the research I have done I still feel like I do not know all that I need to watch for or what I need to do. I realize that some of you may not agree with any of this, and for that I understand that. I am looking for any advice that I can get on this topic. I appreciate all the help. Thank you and God bless!


I have to ask.....why did you take your stud????


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Good good. Just making sure, as beginners and studs rarely end well.
> 
> Honestly, I would get the vet out to check your mare. Some mares will bag up a month or two in advance of foaling. Others won't bag up until a week or two before they foal.
> 
> ...


I can go get some pictures of her, I want some anyway lol. Is there anything specific I should focus on when getting the pictures? And thank you for the concern and welcoming!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

A full side-on pic for starters. Also, a pic from square-on behind with her tail down. Move her tail to one side and try to get a pic of her vulva (slackening of the vulva is also another sign of impending foaling). If she'll let you, try to get a pic of her udder.


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

Ripper said:


> I have to ask.....why did you take your stud????


I took on the first one because I have always been intersted in horses and wanted to learn. The people I got him from had 17 horses and where they were moving to would only allow them to have 5. The other one I took in and rescued. It was either my boyfriend and I take him or him and the mare would die. Both of the studs are now geldings and are doing wonderful!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I think Ripper was asking why you took your stud to go pick up the new horses.


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> A full side-on pic for starters. Also, a pic from square-on behind with her tail down. Move her tail to one side and try to get a pic of her vulva (slackening of the vulva is also another sign of impending foaling). If she'll let you, try to get a pic of her udder.


I can get all of those pictures. She is a very calm horse. When I get them do I just download then on my profile or what?


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I think Ripper was asking why you took your stud to go pick up the new horses.


Yes...I was....


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

DaiziMae said:


> I can get all of those pictures. She is a very calm horse. When I get them do I just download then on my profile or what?


The easiest way I've found to put pics on any forum is to use a photo hosting site, like Photobucket. Sign up for Photobucket (Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket), then upload your pics to Photobucket. Copy and paste the IMG code to the body of your post.


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> A full side-on pic for starters. Also, a pic from square-on behind with her tail down. Move her tail to one side and try to get a pic of her vulva (slackening of the vulva is also another sign of impending foaling). If she'll let you, try to get a pic of her udder.


OK, Got all the photos, I think lol. Where should I download them?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> The easiest way I've found to put pics on any forum is to use a photo hosting site, like Photobucket. Sign up for Photobucket (Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket), then upload your pics to Photobucket. Copy and paste the IMG code to the body of your post.


^^ I explained it here.


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

Ripper said:


> Yes...I was....


Oh, lol. Sorry. I took my stud because the stud they had wasn't broke in anyway. My boyfriend was going to use him to run down the other one and rope him. But we wound up not having to.


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> ^^ I explained it here.


I didn't see that one sorry. Didn't mean to make you repeat yourself


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

No worries!  That's why I didn't type it all out again. ;-) Just quoted myself and voila!


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

I will just try to download them in the photo album on here on my profile.


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

I have 1 photo uploaded now. It's the side shot you asked for.


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Good good. Just making sure, as beginners and studs rarely end well.
> 
> Honestly, I would get the vet out to check your mare. Some mares will bag up a month or two in advance of foaling. Others won't bag up until a week or two before they foal.
> 
> ...


So far I have uploaded 2 of the photos uploaded. I will let you know when they are all uploaded. Again, I would like to thank you.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

From the udder picture your mare looks ready she could go at any time.
This site has good information about foaling.
http://www.yellowhouseranch.com/foaling.htm


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> The easiest way I've found to put pics on any forum is to use a photo hosting site, like Photobucket. Sign up for Photobucket (Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket), then upload your pics to Photobucket. Copy and paste the IMG code to the body of your post.


I have to photos uploaded. The are in my profile album. If you would please look at them and let me know what you think that would be wonderful.


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

cmarie said:


> From the udder picture your mare looks ready she could go at any time.
> This site has good information about foaling.
> Foaling


Thank you, I will have to check that out.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

I would give her another week....but...watch her....


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

Ripper said:


> I would give her another week....but...watch her....


I hope she foals before we have to leave for a week and a half. I'm have been checking on her a few times a day. What all do I watch for?


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

DaiziMae said:


> I hope she foals before we have to leave for a week and a half. I'm have been checking on her a few times a day. What all do I watch for?


There is great information on the site posted earlier in this thread.

When the apple is ready, it will fall.


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

cmarie said:


> From the udder picture your mare looks ready she could go at any time.
> This site has good information about foaling.
> Foaling


I sure hope she foals soon. My 4 and 5 yr old daughters want her to have a filly and my 5 yr old son wants her to have a colt. My bf and I have decided to let the children pick the name. They have all 3 decided if it's a filly it will be Sassy and if its a colt it will be Damien. They are so excited!!!


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

Is there any other advice anyone can give me? What are some signs of things going wrong and what do I do about them?


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

She's a pretty little mare-do you have any informatin about the stud that got her in this predicamint?


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

I don't know much about horses. I know it sounds really bad for me to have a pregnant mare,but it was either I take her or she would have died. The only thing that I can tell you would make everyone very upset, almost upset about it as I am. But the stud that got her was her colt (obviously a stud at the time). I can't express on here how unhappy about this I am. The people that we rescued them from should have kept them seperated to avoid this situation. When I first found out the were mother and son I told them to seperate the 2 and so did my bf, but they refused. We are both very irate about it. I ask that no one blame me for this situation as I was not their caretaker at the time. The previous care takers (or lack there of) refused to do what they needed to to take care of these horses.


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

I will post photos in the album on my profile of the stud (now a gelding) that got her. They are both very gorgeous horses!!!


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

DaiziMae said:


> I don't know much about horses. I know it sounds really bad for me to have a pregnant mare,but it was either I take her or she would have died. The only thing that I can tell you would make everyone very upset, almost upset about it as I am. But the stud that got her was her colt (obviously a stud at the time). I can't express on here how unhappy about this I am. The people that we rescued them from should have kept them seperated to avoid this situation. When I first found out the were mother and son I told them to seperate the 2 and so did my bf, but they refused. We are both very irate about it. I ask that no one blame me for this situation as I was not their caretaker at the time. The previous care takers (or lack there of) refused to do what they needed to to take care of these horses.


Relax....Hank Wiescamp would have called that line breeding.

In the end his best cross was full sister to full brother but, he tried many formulas.


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

Ripper said:


> Relax....Hank Wiescamp would have called that line breeding.
> 
> In the end his best cross was full sister to full brother but, he tried many formulas.


I didn't know that! wow. I was informed that the foal was going to come out retarded or something like that. Or if the foal didn't, then it's offspring would. That is interesting though.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

DaiziMae said:


> I didn't know that! wow. I was informed that the foal was going to come out retarded or something like that. Or if the foal didn't, then it's offspring would. That is interesting though.


With any birth you just never know.


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

Ripper said:


> With any birth you just never know.


ok, I just checked on her. She was laying down and rolling around. When she did get up she wouldn't eat the treats in my hand and wouldn't let me even lift up her tail to check on her. I left her alone and when to check on my other horse and came back to her about half an hour later. She was up and eating and ran to me when she saw the bucket of feed. I was able to get a hold of her tail to move it and it was damp and before I could get it aside to check on her she flipped out again. Am I going to have a foal today on Easter?!?!?!


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

DaiziMae said:


> ok, I just checked on her. She was laying down and rolling around. When she did get up she wouldn't eat the treats in my hand and wouldn't let me even lift up her tail to check on her. I left her alone and when to check on my other horse and came back to her about half an hour later. She was up and eating and ran to me when she saw the bucket of feed. I was able to get a hold of her tail to move it and it was damp and before I could get it aside to check on her she flipped out again. Am I going to have a foal today on Easter?!?!?!


Only time will tell.


----------



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

Keep a close eye. She has a very relaxed vulva and that is a good indicator that she is foaling soon. Her udder is also fairly full although she doesnt appear to have wax or leaking. You may or may not see wax droplets on the end of her teats before she foals. Getting up and down and rolling is likely her attempt to position the foal for impending birth. She is a cute little mare and its nice that you took her in.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

This is may help you as you watch her. Including what to look for, including pictures. Good luck 

Foaling Sequence Photos
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you so much. As of right now she has not had her foal. But when I just checked on her she had droplets of some kind of fluid coming out of her vulva. I don't know what it was and I've never seen it before and I was not here. I had to go pick up my step son and was sadly not here for the past 6 hours.


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

OK, just ckecked her again. It's now almost 11 p.m. my time and this time she has what to me looked a little bit of blood. Is that bad? or is it natual and mean she could foal tonight?


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Was it bright red or brownish and gooey, if brownish or pinkish and gooey it could have been the mucus plug.


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

It was dark redish/brownish and it was dried out by the time I saw it. Also I gave her some feed but she wouldn't finish and took off into the back field. I will check her first thing in the morning


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

She could foal tonight or within the next week, I wish I could give you better info, but not knowing the mare or her history it hard to say.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

DaiziMae said:


> It was dark redish/brownish and it was dried out by the time I saw it. Also I gave her some feed but she wouldn't finish and took off into the back field. I will check her first thing in the morning


I would like to see her moved to a large box stall.:-o:-o:-o


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

I wish I knew more about this. I wish I could get a hold of the people who had her when she foaled the first time.


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

I will be putting her in our front coral. Its 100 feet from my house, plenty of hay and water and I will be able to get to her better. I did try to get a lead rope and halter on her to get her in tonight, but she wouldn't let me, which is not like her at all.


----------



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

DaizeMae dont be too concerned. The mucous plug can go away anywhere from 5 to 10 days prior to foaling although it has know to happen just 48 hours prior to foaling also. There is no easy way to tell, and nothing that will give you a good nites sleep right now unfortunately . Foaling is a very stressful time and you will loose LOTS of sleep. Personally I look for waxing, just prior to foaling. It also lets you know it is very close. It is just time and patience. She will foal...because that baby wont stay in there forever!!! Keep the vigil. Heck we had mares who foaled standing up, laying down, tons of wax, no wax, empty udder in am...full at suppertime...mares have a way of slipping out that foal...the minute you turn your back...


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

Annnie31 said:


> DaizeMae dont be too concerned. The mucous plug can go away anywhere from 5 to 10 days prior to foaling although it has know to happen just 48 hours prior to foaling also. There is no easy way to tell, and nothing that will give you a good nites sleep right now unfortunately . Foaling is a very stressful time and you will loose LOTS of sleep. Personally I look for waxing, just prior to foaling. It also lets you know it is very close. It is just time and patience. She will foal...because that baby wont stay in there forever!!! Keep the vigil. Heck we had mares who foaled standing up, laying down, tons of wax, no wax, empty udder in am...full at suppertime...mares have a way of slipping out that foal...the minute you turn your back...


I did lose a lot of sleep last night. I was so worried about her last night i tossed and turned. She is not acting like herself. The poor girl looks so miserable.


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

Don't know what this means, but if I had to guess I would say she won't foal for a while. When I just checked her her vulva was no longer relaxed. Did me checking her make her tighten up? Or is it just not her time yet? Also I thought I saw some waxing, but was unable to get that close, the last few days she won't let me get that close anymore.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Sounds like she's getting close, it's common that the mare will suck up her vulva when checked. When it gets puffy on the sides and looks like an empty coat sleeve she's really close.


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

cmarie said:


> Sounds like she's getting close, it's common that the mare will suck up her vulva when checked. When it gets puffy on the sides and looks like an empty coat sleeve she's really close.


Last week it kind of looked swollen. I don't know if thats the right word to use. But that's the best way I can describe it.


----------



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

Did you put her in a smaller pen so you can keep a closer watch on her? You mentioned you were going to. The reason I wondered is that should she have problems you do not want her out in the back 40 should the vet need to come. If you have a large box stall it would be nice to bed her good with straw and let her foal inside. If not Im sure she will do fine outside. Just try to keep her close so you can watch her. Oh my I think I am starting to want this baby to get the heck out. You better post some pictures as soon as it arrives. )


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

Annnie31 said:


> Did you put her in a smaller pen so you can keep a closer watch on her? You mentioned you were going to. The reason I wondered is that should she have problems you do not want her out in the back 40 should the vet need to come. If you have a large box stall it would be nice to bed her good with straw and let her foal inside. If not Im sure she will do fine outside. Just try to keep her close so you can watch her. Oh my I think I am starting to want this baby to get the heck out. You better post some pictures as soon as it arrives. )


I just about had a halter on her to get her in the closed coral when she paniced (again not like her) and wouldn't let me. And as far as the pictures go, of course I will. There will be a LOT of pictures (I'm a photographer and love to take pictures) My boyfriend and I decided to let the 3 kids pick out the name, so if it's a filly it will be Sassy and if it's a colt it will be Damien. What do you think of the names?


----------



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

Sassy is a name I have always liked. We had a chestnut filly we called Sassy years ago and she was a sweet heart. I have never heard of a colt named Damien so it is quite unique. Your children have chosen well. Never question the names your kids pick. As a matter of fact those names may change several times once the foal is born and has a personality!!!


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

Annnie31 said:


> Sassy is a name I have always liked. We had a chestnut filly we called Sassy years ago and she was a sweet heart. I have never heard of a colt named Damien so it is quite unique. Your children have chosen well. Never question the names your kids pick. As a matter of fact those names may change several times once the foal is born and has a personality!!!


I highly doubt they will change their minds on that, that's all they talk about lol


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

I would like to thank every one for all the advice they have given me. I know that seeing pictures online is very hard to determine anything. I am so excited and nervous at the same time, and just a little out of my element. I am learning everything I can so I don't get to freaked out. I would also like to thank you for your patience with as I must seem like a child about this. When the mare FINALLY does foal you can count on a bunch of pictures!!! THANK YOU ALL!!! AND GOD BLESS!


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

Just another quick question... Is her ''sack'' suppose to be hard?


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

yes hard and warm


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

cmarie said:


> yes hard and warm


It's both hard and warm. I know I must be getting a little annoying with all the questions and I'm sorry about that. But I do have to ask, is that a sign that she may foal soon, not a specific day or date, but maybe like 24-48 hours or 1-3 weeks or something like that? Or just a pregnancy thing?


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

The udders get hard and warm and stay full all day, the nipples become full and look like nubs, there will be no dimpling on the udders meaning they will be smooth and tight. My mares will get real shiny udders a day before they foal, only 2 of my mares wax. If you can look at the nipple they should have plugs in the holes, if they don't she's close, usually with 48 hours or so, but then again every mare is different. The milk goes through stages also, clear to yellow to opaque white, and from salty to bland to sweet, and from tacky to sticky.


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

cmarie said:


> The udders get hard and warm and stay full all day, the nipples become full and look like nubs, there will be no dimpling on the udders meaning they will be smooth and tight. My mares will get real shiny udders a day before they foal, only 2 of my mares wax. If you can look at the nipple they should have plugs in the holes, if they don't she's close, usually with 48 hours or so, but then again every mare is different. The milk goes through stages also, clear to yellow to opaque white, and from salty to bland to sweet, and from tacky to sticky.


Thank you so much! I really do appreciate ALL the help and advice!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I wish I could give you a exact time, and sign to look for but every mare is different, there is no exact when it comes to foaling.


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

cmarie said:


> I wish I could give you a exact time, and sign to look for but every mare is different, there is no exact when it comes to foaling.


So I've read lol. The way I have now looked at it is, it's just like a human birth. There are all these signs and a due date, but every pregnancy is different! I know it's not exaclty the same, but they seem to be very similar, well as far as my pregnancies went anyway haha


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

But the horse can't say hey it's time, so we have to watch and have many sleepless nights waiting.


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

cmarie said:


> But the horse can't say hey it's time, so we have to watch and have many sleepless nights waiting.


Well yeah... Watching mares foal on youtube is making me want her to have it right now! HAHAHA! Sure wish she would hurry up already lol. It's times like this I HATE time and being patient lol


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I know I have 4 more to foal out this year, I get about a month rest until the next 3 are ready, then the last 1 in June.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

cmarie said:


> But the horse can't say hey it's time, so we have to watch and have many sleepless nights waiting.


I gave my mom a ten minute warning. :shock: Lucky she had the ambulance paramedics arrive there in 5 minutes (happened to be really nearby at the time of the call- lived in the middle of nowhere) :lol:


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

cmarie said:


> I know I have 4 more to foal out this year, I get about a month rest until the next 3 are ready, then the last 1 in June.


And here I am nervous and anxious for 1!!! LOL How do you do it? I'm going crazy. This will be my first foal, so exicted!


----------



## midnighttwilight (Dec 14, 2011)

hoping for a healthy baby for ya


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

Just checked on our pretty little lady and again I think we will have a foal VERY shortly. She had fresh clearish blood coming out and is very relaxed and ''swollen'' Added 2 new pics to show you how much she has changed just today. Any guesses on when she will foal? Lets take a vote


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

The pictures are in the albumn ''Is Chickasaw going to foal soon?" Go check them out and let me know your guess. I'm so excited right now it's not funny!!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'll go check out the pics, how exciting for you! Thankfully, both times my mare foaled she waited until I went out to feed them dinner, so the only sleepless nights I had were the nights of the birth. Good luck with the foaling!


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you so much!!! This will be my first foaling... I did see one born about a year ago, but i didn't help because I never thought I would have a mare. Now I get a foal of my own... YAY!!! I hope it's a filly, now that I have a mare, I would love to have another one!


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

equiniphile said:


> I'll go check out the pics, how exciting for you! Thankfully, both times my mare foaled she waited until I went out to feed them dinner, so the only sleepless nights I had were the nights of the birth. Good luck with the foaling!


Let me know what you think please!!!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

So is this the horse that got hurt (from your other thread)? If not, I am really a little concerned-you cannot afford the vet for that one who was cut by a wire.....(I am hoping the BF helps you take the horse) and you have another expecting a foal? You are seriously out of your league if you don;t have the $$ for the vet for a cut.

Sorry, but I lose patience with this kind of crap. If you can;t afford to take care of them don't have them. PERIOD.


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

I understand your concern, I really do. And honestly I don't take it offensivly at at. No, it's not the same horse that got. I have a friend that said he will come out and check on the horses, and my father in law came and checked on them, both people have delt with, raised, and tended to their whole lives! My father-in-law said yeah it's a pretty good cut, but if I keep doing what I'm doing the horse will be just fine. Now don't take this personally, as I did not take what you said personally as I understand how you feel. But I take good care of my horses. I love them, and if I wasn't concerned then I wouldn't have even said anything! As far as me having horses, if I had not taken them in, 3 out of the 5 would have been dead already. I am doing my best! PLEASE do not judge me because we do things differently, or feel differently about how we go about things with our horses. They are well cared for, well feel, well watered, well treated. I trust my father-in-law when he says he will be just fine. I have people that will be taking care of the horses while I am gone, and I trust them as well.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Well good, now I feel better......not. You need to have something left at the end of the day for emergencies other than another round in the chamber or you have done these horses no favor. I am glad he thinks the horse will be fine. Hopefully he knows how to help should your mare get in trouble foaling too.

And-as an aside-you have BF and a Father in law?:shock:


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

franknbeans said:


> Well good, now I feel better......not. You need to have something left at the end of the day for emergencies other than another round in the chamber or you have done these horses no favor. I am glad he thinks the horse will be fine. Hopefully he knows how to help should your mare get in trouble foaling too.
> 
> And-as an aside-you have BF and a Father in law?:shock:


He knows what to do, he has helped more than one mare foal out. He has healed more than one hurt horse, with more serious injeries. If you do not like how I take care of my horses, well there is nothing I can do about that. As far as money put aside for them, I normally do. Money is really tight right now because I have to make a 3,000 mile trip and have to stay in a hotel in LAS VEGAS for 3 days, and have to feed my daughter while I'm down there. This was brought to me less than a week ago, so I had to rush things. My boyfriend worked over a week just to make sure we could do the trip and take care of the horses! I'm sorry if MY finacial situation do not comfort YOU! I am doing my best! If you do like it, well I'm sure you will get over it and stop, hopefully, compaining to every who isn't as rich as you!


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

franknbeans said:


> Well good, now I feel better......not. You need to have something left at the end of the day for emergencies other than another round in the chamber or you have done these horses no favor. I am glad he thinks the horse will be fine. Hopefully he knows how to help should your mare get in trouble foaling too.
> 
> And-as an aside-you have BF and a Father in law?:shock:


As far as the boyfriend/father-in-law, well that's just none of your business, but we have been together for quite a while and his dad was the one who called me his daughter, and is really the only father figure I have. I'm sorry that you don't understand everyone and their situations. Maybe one day you can take a walk in someone else's shoes and see that the grass isn't always green and perfect.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

DaiziMae said:


> As far as the boyfriend/father-in-law, well that's just none of your business, but we have been together for quite a while and his dad was the one who called me his daughter, and is really the only father figure I have. I'm sorry that you don't understand everyone and their situations. Maybe one day you can take a walk in someone else's shoes and see that the grass isn't always green and perfect.


I think the confusion comes from referring to your BF's father as a father-in-law. It is confusing to read and makes one wonder. Glad he sees you as a daughter and you see him as a father figure


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

DaiziMae said:


> As far as the boyfriend/father-in-law, well that's just none of your business, but we have been together for quite a while and his dad was the one who called me his daughter, and is really the only father figure I have. I'm sorry that you don't understand everyone and their situations. Maybe one day you can take a walk in someone else's shoes and see that the grass isn't always green and perfect.


A-with respect to the previous post-not rich, but know my limits.

B-not perfect, but do post consistently, not that I have a BF in one thread and a FIL in another. Does nothing to make you credible. Just saying. And no, not really my business, but since you post it, and are ambiguous about it....it leaves you open to question. JMHO.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Ignoring all the drama because this is a horse forum and not a pick apart people's personal lives forum...how is your mare doing? Please keep us posted with her progress?


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

WyndellaRose said:


> *Ignoring all the drama because this is a horse forum and not a pick apart people's personal lives forum.*..how is your mare doing? Please keep us posted with her progress?


I'm sorry, exactly how is that "ignoring the drama" -that is pure pot stirring right there.


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

The mare will NOT let me touch her at all right now. Normally she comes up for me to pet or brush her, which is when I check her. Now I barely touch her and she takes off away from me. She is still eating, but also rolling around a LOT! I hope that this foal comes tonight!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Subbing! I wanna see a pretty foal .


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

DaiziMae said:


> The mare will NOT let me touch her at all right now. Normally she comes up for me to pet or brush her, which is when I check her. Now I barely touch her and she takes off away from me. She is still eating, but also rolling around a LOT! I hope that this foal comes tonight!


From your pictures, she is not ready.

Of course, that can change fast.

Did you ever think maybe your excitement is getting to the mare???


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

Ripper said:


> From your pictures, she is not ready.
> 
> Of course, that can change fast.
> 
> Did you ever think maybe your excitement is getting to the mare???


Is the blood dripping down normal?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

How much blood? What colour is it - bright red? Dark brown? Is it dripping constantly, occasionally, or is it flowing? Is it thick and mucousy, or is it thin and watery?


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

Chiilaa said:


> How much blood? What colour is it - bright red? Dark brown? Is it dripping constantly, occasionally, or is it flowing? Is it thick and mucousy, or is it thin and watery?


It's a light clearish red, it's thin and watery. I have noticed dry blood since sunday night and today it was dripping, just a few drops, but there was more dry bark red blood than even yesterday.


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

Chiilaa said:


> How much blood? What colour is it - bright red? Dark brown? Is it dripping constantly, occasionally, or is it flowing? Is it thick and mucousy, or is it thin and watery?


In the last picture you can see a drop of it at the very bottom of her vulva. I don't know if that helps at all, but I hope it does help you see what i'm talking about.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

It could be anything. Minor, it could be that the cervix is irritated from opening, and is bleeding. Major - it could be a placental abrubtion, which is the placenta tearing away from the uterine wall. This is the point where you call a vet.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

"Hi there! We here at the Horse Forum work tirelessly to keep it a helpful, welcoming place to discuss all things horse related. With so many different horse lovers with so many different opinions, it takes a little effort on everyone’s part.

Please do your part by








Posting in a friendly, helpful spirit







Reporting problematic posts using the Report Post feature









Thank you,
The Horse Forum Team"

My previous post was not meant to "stir the pot" or anything, simply as a reminder that this forum is to discuss horse related topics and that this thread is about her mare. It's not about how hard her life may or may not have been and her personal issues. 

OP I hope your mare is ok. I'll be thinking about her this evening.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

WyndellaRose said:


> "Hi there! We here at the Horse Forum work tirelessly to keep it a helpful, welcoming place to discuss all things horse related. With so many different horse lovers with so many different opinions, it takes a little effort on everyone’s part.
> 
> Please do your part by
> 
> ...


Sorry, but you are not the only one who has read the rules or the only one who can copy and post them. Usually you can suggest folks get back on track with a helpful reminder, or feel free to notify a mod. They know the rules too.:wink:
Inconsistencies in stories from thread to thread sometimes mean that the OP is less than honest, and can even mean that they are a troll, which this one is not. But it is something that merits pointing out, IMO.


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

Chiilaa said:


> It could be anything. Minor, it could be that the cervix is irritated from opening, and is bleeding. Major - it could be a placental abrubtion, which is the placenta tearing away from the uterine wall. This is the point where you call a vet.


Just tried to call my vet, and no answer. Left him a message. I hope he gets back to me SOON.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Fingers crossed.


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

I would like to start out by saying that I am honest about what I put on here. I know that sometimes things read online or a text message can be taken the wrong way or can be in a way that situations seem to be worse than what they are in reality. I do my best to desribe everything as I see it, and to some of you that can seem bad or worse than it is. I just got off the phone with a vet who said if it is not pouring out blood and if it is thin and water like it is, then there is nothing to worry about especially since she has had a foal before. He says that it is very normal, especially in the last few days before foaling. He said we could bring her into the clinic if we wanted, but would more than likely wind up telling us the same thing. Also said that HIS mare did the same thing about a week and a half ago and his mare foaled 3 days ago. Told me not to worry, but still watch her closly keep checking on her throught the day. I am sorry that the bf/fil may have confused some people, but in the future if you see a post from me talking about either please remember that 1) That's how it is my eyes and 2) No matter how I refer to him, whether it be _my boyfriends father _or _my father-in-law_, it has nothing to do with either of my horses condition, and it doesn't mean that I am being dishonest about either one of them. I appreciate all the help, advice, prayers and thoughts with my 2 horses. God bless!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I think what you are seeing is her losing her mucus plug.


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

Well I hope so! That would be awesome! I hope it's foaling time soon!!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

cmarie said:


> I think what you are seeing is her losing her mucus plug.


 That's what I was about to say cmarie! Good luck with your mare DaiziMae!!


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

HorseLovinLady said:


> That's what I was about to say cmarie! Good luck with your mare DaiziMae!!


Yeepers.......I agree.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I would hesitate to dispense veterinary advice here. Having said that, my gut instinct is that it's not the plug. With a mucous plug loss, you can see blood, yes. Old blood - brown, dark, clotted. The fact it has changed from old blood to fresh blood (red, thin, bright) suggests that something more is going on. Plus my math says that she has been bleeding for 4 days, give or take a few hours due to time differences. That is enough to warrant a call to a vet in any case.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Chiilaa said:


> I would hesitate to dispense veterinary advice here. Having said that, my gut instinct is that it's not the plug. With a mucous plug loss, you can see blood, yes. Old blood - brown, dark, clotted. The fact it has changed from old blood to fresh blood (red, thin, bright) suggests that something more is going on. Plus my math says that she has been bleeding for 4 days, give or take a few hours due to time differences. That is enough to warrant a call to a vet in any case.


Oh, I would never tell someone eles not to call their vet.


----------



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

I looked at the photos and I dont see any blood, just dried dark brown mucousy discharge from a mare loosing a plug. If the mare becomes distressed by all means call a vet, but she looks quite comfortable in the pictures. Ears are back in a relaxed position etc. 
DaizMae if...she becomes distressed, starts pacing, rolling, is up and down etc. call a vet and have her checked. 
*now to be certain and on a seperate note:*
If you believe she has discharged actual blood (bright red) then you should call a vet and have her checked because it could mean there is a problem.There should be no discharge that is actual blood.
Dont panic..you have been a great expectant mamma...


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

No foal as of now  Really thought she would have by now. She is HUGE!!?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

LOL well she sure is taking her time!! Patience DaizeMae )


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

Maybe she's doing it on purpose LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

What happens is we humans get worn out from sleepless nights and just decide to have a couple of hours sleep and when we wake up and go to check the baby is there.  I hope you get to see her foal, its a fantastic event. 
Do you have a vet lined up to come check and make sure the mare has cleaned after and the foal is healthy etc. It is one of those events you will need help with right after.


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

I have seen a mare foal before and it was amazing. I do have a vet lined up. I have to leave today for a week and a half, but i have someone to check on her and they have the number for the vets number. So all is all lined up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

We had a filly this morning. Both are doing really well! Pictures coming soon!!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Congrats! Waiting on pics....


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

*Miss.Sassy*

This is Miss.Sassy. isn't she adorable? Looks just like her mama!


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

Here is the first of many!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

What a beautiful foal!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Look.At.THAT! She's precious.....


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

DaiziMae said:


> This is Miss.Sassy. isn't she adorable? Looks just like her mama!


Beautiful baby!!!!

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Congrats! She is beautiful


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Congrats on the pretty little filly, it looks like the dog is going to be her new best friend.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Your foal and your little dog matches......LOL


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

She is so beautiful....congrats


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Pretty little girl-and I love the name! Congrats!


----------



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

Well done!!! What a lovely filly Daize


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

She is stunning! Congrats!


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

*Mama and filly*

See how much they look alike!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Gorgeous little filly, congrats!!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Pretty girl, congrats! Can't wait to see more pictures.. You can never put too many up!


----------



## sonsedg68 (Apr 11, 2012)

:happydance::happydance:aww shes so cute well worth the wait congrats daizimae :happydance:


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Cute little baby!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

She certainly takes after her lovely mom-lucky you-Congratulations!


----------



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

Holy...they sure do look alike. The babies big spots on her side touch while the ones on mommas dont...how close they are in markings. Lovely!!!


----------



## DaiziMae (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you all! We had to move them today, that was fun... NOT! Well kind of, I was the one who got to walk with Sassy, and there were times she liked me scratching her back end. She likes her from the top of her head down to her butt slowly pet, and already is sick of mama in her face hahaha. She kept trying to see what was in the water tank and mama wouldn't let her, then mama gave up and filly just stared at the water for about 3 minutes. I couldn't help but laugh!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Aww,she's beautiful!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Congrats! She is a gorgeous girl!


----------

